# Jack's 4th of July



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, Jack had a good 4th of July. Played, ran, catch some fish. He then finished his day off with his favorite treat, Watermelon. 

Here's a video of him eating his watermelon. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnCXRylvHEo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Yummm, watermelon! Jasper loves it. For what it's worth, I don't think eating the rind will hurt him any. That's Jasper's favorite part. When he was about 6 months old we were at a party and, unbeknownst to me, my very inebriated friend fed him about 3 slices of watermelon rind. I thought maybe they'd give him digestive issues, but no problems! I wouldn't give him that much again on purpose, but there's nothing in the rind that is toxic--my grandma likes pickled watermelon rind!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

that's awesome, all three of mine love watermelon too. And Bananas and strawbs and blackberries Oh...ok...pretty much any food


----------

